# New cage upgrade!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wooo Hoooo!!! New cage upgrade for my little one!

Katrina likes it... Lots of vertical room for when she grows.




















Naw its for buds!! Who is also my little one. lol. a friend of mine was amazing and gave me the cage when she came to visit. It took me a couple to 1. get hardware for it. and 2. assemble cage. LOL










I have to get new toys for the inside, but she does seem to really like it. :wub:

The cage she had before was one of those hagen starter cages? About half the length and height of the cage she's in now. She's molting right now so hopefully this helps her and doesn't cause too much stress.

*Joy!!*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha ha you can tickle her feet. lol I am sure your bird will be very happy in it .


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Cid,

Interesting setup. Some could consider it cruel but some not. It sure would give peace of mind if you had to run off to the washroom, stove for a moment, or answer the door knowing it is almost hard for the kid to escape and/or injury themselves on something else. Tho for the person at the door without being a GTAA member may/may not see it as a good thing. 

One danger I see here is that the kids leg is comingout of the bottom of the cage. To me it's a good potential for a foot damage say ankle twist or break if you're not looking while doing something else. I'm just saying. I always have improvement ideas in mind when I see things. 

A thought would be to use clear thick plexiglass cut offs (check Home D if you can score free cut offs of that width/height) then drill a few holes and zip tie it in place so it covers the bottom cage opening. Another idea is to use some wood cut off (once again Lowes/HomeD/etc) then screw it into the cage (screw head facing inside for obvious safety reason) so you block the bottom out. 

Clear would be nice but wood does the job as well. Was thinking if clear if the kid was laying on it's sid or such you can if it is nibbling something or such on the ground verses the wood which would block some view. Just an idea should you roll with it.

Another idea came to mind. I'm using the coat hanger as an approximation (sp?) that the cage is ~3ft tall. You may want to have a some thin foam at the bottom of the cage just incase the kid climbs all the way up, hangs like a monkey while looking around, then for some reason decides to drop head first the foam would help coushin (sp?) the fall.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Cid,
> 
> Interesting setup. Some could consider it cruel but some not. It sure would give peace of mind if you had to run off to the washroom, stove for a moment, or answer the door knowing it is almost hard for the kid to escape and/or injury themselves on something else. Tho for the person at the door without being a GTAA member may/may not see it as a good thing.
> 
> ...




What type of cage do you recommend ?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! Its for the Parrot 

Kat's 'cage' is the graco mesh play pen. Hehehe :3


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy shamoly, nice friend!!! That cage is incredible!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

YEa I was super lucky.. She was so kind!

This made me laugh


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> YEa I was super lucky.. She was so kind!
> 
> This made me laugh


Wait isn't that pic supposed to be hanging over a backyard pool with pihrana's in it?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL Neko!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Cid,
> 
> Interesting setup. Some could consider it cruel but some not. ... help coushin (sp?) the fall.


OK, I don't know if you're joking or serious, but as a parent, that is frikin scary.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OKay. Just to be clear. Abuse to children is wrong. Abuse to anyone is wrong. I just snapped a funny little pic because my daughter was dying to get at the new cage the whole time I was putting to together.

She wouldn't get out for a couple of minutes as it was. 

Even thou some people might not enjoy kids as much, it doesn't mean they should/would do harm to them. I am pretty sure Neko was just kidding... 

I really did not mean to upset anyone with this thread.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> OK, I don't know if you're joking or serious, but as a parent, that is frikin scary.


Just to be absolutely clear here what I meant in my comment before was -joking-. I should have used more emoticons to make the post a bit more relaxed but I did say that some people would see it as cruel. To me I saw the joking side of it in Cid's post. I mean for short term holding pen yah omehow I don't see a problem with it if there is nothing sharp inside the cage but if it's a permenant lock 24-7 style then yah I'd have an issue with it.

Edit:
I recently saw Addams Family on the TV again and being Oct. yes there is that spin off as well as being a halloween joke as well in that pic or an Addams Family joke reference. I could have been giggling over it after watching Wednesday's playing around the place.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> OKay. Just to be clear. Abuse to children is wrong. Abuse to anyone is wrong. I just snapped a funny little pic because my daughter was dying to get at the new cage the whole time I was putting to together.
> 
> She wouldn't get out for a couple of minutes as it was.
> 
> ...


No worry Cid. I am cool with your post Cid. I know you would never do that and I know you post was a joke from the start. You're just sharing some pressious moment of your life. It's the other *sigh* ... never mind.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

